# Do chi's coats change color as they age?



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Chachi started out as a very light cream, and he is changing colors. His coats has almost got a gray or light brown cast to it. His nose is brown/pinkish/gray color and light blue/green eyes. What color do you think he will end up as? He is almost 5 months old now. He is a wierd combination of colors.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They can and many do. 
Hope started nearly white and now at young adult is still solid but is a bit darker cream on her back. Her nose is very black and her eyes brown.
Ruby had sabling, lost it all and then regained some of it at 6-8 months. 
Eden is the same, only change is that her tan has gotten lighter. It is what I would expect because the black and tan is so distinctive from birth. 

With gray coloring, non-brown eyes and a light colored nose, I'd say that there is a blue, chocolate or other dilute in his background. Do you know his dam and/or sire's coloring?


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> They can and many do.
> Hope started nearly white and now at young adult is still solid but is a bit darker cream on her back. Her nose is very black and her eyes brown.
> Ruby had sabling, lost it all and then regained some of it at 6-8 months.
> Eden is the same, only change is that her tan has gotten lighter. It is what I would expect because the black and tan is so distinctive from birth.
> ...


So they do change.
No I have no clue what his mom and dad looked like. I just answered an ad in the paper, and met her at a pet food store. She told me their names but not much about them, and I didn't know enough to even ask. She advertised him as white, but he was more of a really light cream, to me.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx started out with only a little bit of black on his back but I noticed today he is getting more black in his coast on his back.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx started out with only a little bit of black on his back but I noticed today he is getting more black in his coast on his back.


He looks colored very much like Ruby.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

So I guess it is pretty typical that they change. Chach could be anything..I guess, light brown, fawn or gray looking.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just from your description, I might think he is a blue fawn. 

Here is a link to a blue fawn chi so you can see:
imglego » Others » blue fawn chihuahua


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle was like a yellow lab colour when we got him and now he is a bright tan like Ruby pictured above with a little darker sabling down his spine. He had blue grey eyes when we got him which I expected to change but luckily he still has them at 5 months, I think they're beautiful and i hope they never change. I have a Chocolate tri colour too (14 weeks old) and I expect her to stay the same much as Eden above has.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ruby is a red. I registered her without the sabling. If I were registering her today I'd likely add it. Her tail starts with light sabling and the end of her tail is black. She is colored like a fox.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Ruby is a red. I registered her without the sabling. If I were registering her today I'd likely add it. Her tail starts with light sabling and the end of her tail is black. She is colored like a fox.


She has such a cute little face.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi buster was alot darker as a baby hes 17 months now and hes a fawn color yes they do change your little one has a beautiful color


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys... really appreciate it.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

My first long coated chihuahua was all black with darker rings about her eyes...she ended up red fawn with sabling...LOL..so yep they can definitely change.


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

Heres his color now...he is starting to get to be a light brown or mocha.


----------

